# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Will you continue playing after PQR ban-tsumani?

## Smitten

Just curious.

Personally, I'll continue playing by hand if I have my perm ban removed, otherwise there's a very small chance I'd start over.

----------


## Epicrisis

Already have. Made a new account the day my old main account was banned. Currently have 1 85.

----------


## Mahtale

Nope, I'm finally calling it quits. I was quite excited for WoD, but that's that I suppose. I've been playing since the end of vanilla. I only took a break for a few months in Cataclysm. But this is it for me.

My girlfriend introduced me to SWTOR, and I'm actually enjoying it a lot. I know it gets a lot of flack, but if you like story, it's a remarkable game.

----------


## surfman

Not going to play wow unless my perma gets overturned. Time spent on main toon is way too much to start again, BTW LF a new mmo any advice?

Also will sell my HB account account if anyone is interested  :Frown:

----------


## ckmafia

Currently having an account power leveled for me. Idk how seriously I will play.

----------

